# My 13 week scan pic, pls guess nub experts! UPDATED



## ocean_pearl

Hello had my 12 week scan today, I'm 13 week though, please guess!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## lesh07

Gonna say boy. Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you!


----------



## justplay91

:blue: Nub looks angled to me.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you! Anyone else?


----------



## Lucy3

Leaning towards boy!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Looking like another boy for me! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well this is looking unanimous! What makes you all say blue? Is it the bit pointing upwards along tummy? Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bump :)


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Oh my I thought girl straight away! Then saw that everyone thinks boy. I need practice on these..
congrats on baby :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

I think boy xx


----------



## embeth

Boy if what I see is the nub xx


----------



## rwhite

I think it's in line with the spine, and very flat for that gestation - :pink:


----------



## Lucy3

I've already had my say but after looking again I think girl. The skull looks girly to me!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oooh a few girl guesses now :) I'd be happy either way! TY! What bit is the nub? Xx


----------



## faith2015

I am thinking Boy!!!! :blue:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Boy is winning at the mo!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Can anyone put a circle around the nub? I literally have no clue where it is!


----------



## Stephytiggs

It's hard to tell bcos baby is slightly raising his legs but first instinct says boy!! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Thinking girl here


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bumping for my bump :)


----------



## faith2015

After looking at mine, (I just had this tuesday, I am 13 weeks also) it looks like a girl now[URL=https://s1077.photobucket.com/user/tc171005/media/bf00c88c-804f-47fb-be5e-cc2e75bc4489_zps9hwt8mg7.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/bf00c88c-804f-47fb-be5e-cc2e75bc4489_zps9hwt8mg7.jpg~original[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well it's a GIRL!! So a lot of ppl we're saying boy so I'm v shocked!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Karina84

Congrats!


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations! I would have said girl!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats! I would have said girly nub too. I think i spend too much time researching this stuff lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you! Am over the moon x


----------



## gemstone

Congrats Hun


----------



## madseasons

WOW I was just going to say the nub looked more flat ( :pink: ) to me......was going to guess girl!!!

CONGRATS!


----------

